# What color Shiba Inu do you like better?



## tobi! (Sep 28, 2015)

Spoiler:  Orange














Spoiler:  Black


----------



## Hatori (Sep 28, 2015)

Orange... oh my god, that one is so cute - and his little feet!


----------



## Albuns (Sep 28, 2015)

Orange... but I don't care, I'll take either one because they're both simply too adorably fluffy! (\*w*/)


----------



## Damniel (Sep 28, 2015)

This thread was 1000% needed, I've been waiting for this day. 
Black goes with everything!


----------



## riummi (Sep 28, 2015)

why not both pls i love their fluffy bodies and cute tiny eyebrows <3


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 28, 2015)

do you have any normal pics?


----------



## Astro Cake (Sep 28, 2015)

Black out of those two. But my real fav is cream:



Spoiler


----------



## riummi (Sep 28, 2015)

Astro Cake said:


> Black out of those two. But my real fav is cream:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



//melts


----------



## tobi! (Sep 28, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> do you have any normal pics?



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=shiba+inu+pictures


----------



## crystalmilktea (Sep 28, 2015)

Where's the option for Both ;w; they're both still shiba inus and still dogs, both look beautiful to me!


----------



## Mariah (Sep 28, 2015)

I like the black and the brown ones.


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 28, 2015)

I like all shibu inus


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 28, 2015)

I know I should pick orange because doge but black is much cuter to me.


----------



## kawaii_princess (Sep 28, 2015)

I've always loved black shiba inus! Totally awkward, but once my time on Earth is over, I'd like to reincarnate into a black shiba inu. Of course all shiba inus are adorable, but I just love black shiba inus.


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 28, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I like the black and the brown ones.



I like the black and the white one I love black! And the markings are great!


----------



## Titi (Sep 28, 2015)

Orange. I love orange dogs! 
I know someone with 4 shibas, 1 of each color hahaha. (missing agouti & white here). 
It's chaos at their home.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 28, 2015)

Doge


----------



## Celestefey (Sep 28, 2015)

They're both adorable, I can't pick between the two. :C


----------



## samsquared (Sep 28, 2015)

Many question
very decision
such hard
wow


----------



## FallenStars (Sep 28, 2015)

Is there a "both" option? Because let's just face it, they're both cute as heck. It's such a hard decision because like- I like the orange one cause it seems more soft and approachable (and it reminds me of the meme) but the black one reminds me of the forest, it's a hard choice. But I love most dogs and I can't decide.


----------



## Aestivate (Sep 28, 2015)

As far as I know they call it blond and not orange. Anyways, this dog isn't able to be not adorable, too bad it needed to get it's reputation from all the doge memes.


----------



## Knopekin (Sep 28, 2015)

All shibe all the time


----------



## Kess (Sep 28, 2015)

I think they're both super cute! But I guess black bc they can give off the feel that their all tough but in reality they're prob just goofy teddy bears. I love all dogs in general though so


----------



## tumut (Sep 28, 2015)

Black is my favorite color so definitely that one, both still adorable.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 28, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> I like all shibu inus



^^

But it's hard to top those little orange eyebrows the black shibas have.


----------



## Lily. (Sep 28, 2015)

Woah, there's such thing as black Shiba Inus? They're both really cute though :3


----------



## Oldcatlady (Sep 28, 2015)

What about white ones?
I think theyre the cutest


----------



## piichinu (Sep 29, 2015)

orange. they look fluffier


----------



## aetherene (Sep 29, 2015)

Orangeeeee. So adorable! But I just love dogs in general <3


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 29, 2015)

Orange inu

KAWAIIIIII


----------



## samsquared (Oct 1, 2015)

Oldcatlady said:


> What about white ones?
> I think theyre the cutest



The white one is the cutest, I agree


----------



## kayleee (Oct 1, 2015)

Where is the option for neither


----------



## TarzanGirl (Oct 1, 2015)

I had never heard of these dogs but the black is like 100 times cuter.


----------



## hollowbunnie (Oct 2, 2015)

Blaaaaaaaccckkkk


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 2, 2015)

Orange is more classic, but I really like the black ones, maybe because I love the eyebrow dots... but mostly cause I really like dark colored things.


----------

